# Elgin area (Crook County) 2018



## shroomdog (Apr 19, 2014)

I would say everything is 2 weeks behind with the weather cooling each year and the rain coming later. But I hit it today and I never ask for much but happy with just the few I got. I do this for the love of nature so here is my today in photos.


----------

